# Towing with a Bolero



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Apart from the issues I am having (see Bolero Camera) I am thinking of towing a trailer & small car - I have posted a similar question on the towing section. Just wondwered if anybody towed with a 630 layout & could pass on their thoughts/experiances.

Many thanks in advance

Marco


----------

